# Wild Side Offers New Cap Designs



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Sell more headwear by creating your own preprinted line or by offering this wide selection of cap transfers and letting customers choose their own design. Offered by The Wild Side, you’ll find a range of themes including humorous, fishing, drinking, hunting, pro gun, ethnic heritage, and many more. 

A few examples of funny sayings include “Thinking Cap,” “Is it Friday yet?” “Party, Sleep, Repeat” and “That’s what she said.” Cap designs vary in size but all will fit within a 5” wide by 3” tall area. Most are intended for any high or low profile cap. Designs should be peeled warm, and there are full instructions on the website. 

The new cap designs are high-definition plastisol screen printed transfers that can be applied in 8 seconds at 390-400 degrees F using maximum pressure. They should be peeled warm and work best on front panels made of 100% cotton or a cotton/poly blend. Orders placed by 1 p.m. Pacific time are shipped the same day. 

To view the full selection of army designs go to Wild Side Heat Transfers | Caps. The company offers more than 7,000 stock designs and inventories more than 10 million transfers, so no matter what your need, you’ll find it at The Wild Side. 

For more information, contact The Wild Side at 881-837-5000; 800 421-3130; fax: 818 365-6667; [email protected] or visit www.thewildside.com.

The Wild Side, a GroupeSTAHL company, offers stock heat transfers in 30 categories as well as rhinestone motifs, sequin motifs, mixed media motifs, large biker patches, and loose rhinestones. Accessories include heat presses, foil, transfer paper, and reusable cover sheets. Custom designs also are available. 
d more compact using less energy and material resources.


----------

